# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Κασετόφωνο] ΦΟΡΗΤΟ ΡΑΔΙΟΚΑΣΕΤΟΦΩΝΟ CD PLAYER TOHMSON

## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Καλό μήνα. Έχω το φορητό ραδιοκασετόφωνο του θέματος το οποίο μασάει τις κασέτες. Επίσης δεν γυρίζει τις κασέτες μπροστά παρότι γυρίζει η φτερωτή του μοτέρ. Σε δοκιμή που έκανα ακουμπώντας ελαφρά το δάκτυλο στην αριστερή αυτή φτερωτή ενώ λειτουργεί στο μπροστά, αυτή σταματάει να γυρίζει παρότι γυρίζει το μοτέρ. Δεν συμβαίνει όμως το ίδιο με την δεξιά φτερωτή που πάει την κασέτα πίσω. Ακόμη, γυρνάει κανονικά η αριστερή φτερωτή στο PLAY της κασέτας παρότι την ακουμπάω ελαφρά με το δάκτυλο. Υποψιάζομαι για ιμάντες. Μήπως όμως είναι κάτι πιο απλό και πιο εύκολο πριν μπω στην διαδικασία να το ανοίξω; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την όποια βοήθεια.

----------


## mikemtb73

Οσο απλό και να ειναι, αν δε το ανοίξεις, δεν θα το μάθεις ποτέ 
Για ιμάντες παντως παραπέμπει....
(κασσετες ε ) 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## chipakos-original

Εμένα όλα τα ροδάκια έχουν γίνει σκληρά σαν τσιμέντο από την αχρησία και οι ιμάντες έλιωσαν οι περισσότεροι.....Κασέτα έ........????? τρομερό και φοβερό μαζί.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά. Μήπως έτυχε και σε κανέναν άλλο να μασάει την κασέτα πριν το ανοίξω οριστικά;

----------


## georgis

Άνοιξε το,από έξω δεν κάνεις τίποτα.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Τελικά παίδες το άνοιξα και όντως ήταν χαλαροί οι ιμάντες. Τους άλλαξα και είναι όλα "Τζιτζίκι".

----------

mikemtb73 (08-02-21)

----------

